# Jack



## daisychains (Mar 13, 2008)

Jack is a 1 year old male Tabby. 
We've no idea who his Father is, but his Mother was a show cat! She managed to escape one day and came back pregnant. 
Jack is absolutely huge!


The photos are in chronological order, the first one is at 7 weeks old on the day we got him! 
And the last is one of Jack at 1 year, not wanting to go for a walk .


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jack is cute and looks full of mischief,great pics Sarah


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Lovely pics! Lovely puss!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes lovely


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What a lovely boy Jack is


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

nice cat  tabbys are me fav..what breed is his mum???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh cute,,,,,,,,nice pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mimi90 (Mar 17, 2008)

Jack is very cute ! Nice pictures.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Lovely boy!!!


----------

